# New British Secret Projects volumes from Tony Buttler



## Vahe Demirjian (Dec 30, 2019)

I know many of you on this forum read or heard of Tony Buttler's _British Secret Projects: Fighters and Bombers 1935-1950_ (Midland Publishing, 2004), but that book has since been split by Buttler into two separate volumes (available from Crecy Publishing) based on newly unearthed project documents and British Air Ministry documents:

_British Secret Projects 3: Fighters 1935-1950_ (see Amazon product)
_British Secret Projects 4: Bombers 1935-1950_


----------

